# Am I a Nerd???



## TheHumanBot (Jul 26, 2009)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/3da57b0395.gif


```
[URL="*nerdtests.com/ft_nq.php"]Nerd TEST[/URL]
```

*Right Click on Image of Result
then Click on Copy Image Location or Copy Image URL 
(find similar option except Firefox and Chrome)*
*Add URL into IMG Tag*
*and DONE !!!*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 26, 2009)

Had took it a long back ago.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 26, 2009)

68


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/37c30201f7.gif


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 26, 2009)

70- Mid Level Nerd


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 26, 2009)

^HTML doesn't work here, use BB code.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL!! This has been discussed twice already on the forum!! 

In 2008:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96087

In 2007:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71858

Now we have one for 2009 too!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 26, 2009)

@sekhar_xxx- Attachments don't work either 

Kl@w- lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/9594728bc3.gif
Damn!!! I don't like to be a nerd.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine was 59 when I last took the test.



Kl@w-24 said:


> *www.nerdtests.com/images/badge/abf8f73b6e1f0ae5.gif
> 
> Lightly nerdy!!!


----------



## Nithu (Jul 26, 2009)

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/143223efbc.gif

74 mid level


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

*nerdtests.com/images/badge/nt2/41cd96942e745fef.png

The v2.0 is FUNNY


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

This zombie test is hilarious.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

nubs


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/5ff9020d2a.gif


I am nerdier than 96% of all people. Are you a nerd? Click here to take the Nerd Test, get geeky images and jokes, and talk on the nerd forum!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2009)

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/d88e4c41f2.gif

I've been taking this test each time a thread like this comes up


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2009)

Previous Test
*www.nerdtests.com/images/badge/nt2/25ee8a8949aeb068.png


Current test
*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/6b7343c290.gif

Guess I havent changed much. Still a dorky Nerd


----------



## max_demon (Jul 26, 2009)

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/4fbf3d9fe6.gif

2 years back i had scored 87

*nerdtests.com/images/badge/nt2/770dcea78a24aac9.png

*nerdtests.com/thetester/images/php/wq.php?val=9351

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/lsr.php?val=6754

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/cg.php?val=5780


this time i was clear , i choose Internet over sex , really  i can live without sex and not z internet


----------



## Aspire (Jul 26, 2009)

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/7532d17e56.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

Please teach me how to become a better nerd Aspirin


----------



## Aspire (Jul 26, 2009)

Ask Max Demon
He's more nerdy than ne


----------



## max_demon (Jul 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Please teach me how to become a better nerd Aspirin


 


Aspire said:


> Ask Max Demon
> He's more nerdy than ne



Just spend more time on computers and forget the world , trust me that would make more to looser


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 27, 2009)

*nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/37c30201f7.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2015)

someone shared this again with me.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2015)

Apparently, im MIT material.


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/18f00665ce.gif

Btw, It's funny i found this question on the test.. 


```
[COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]What does your Friday night consist of?
[/FONT][/COLOR]

[LIST]
[*][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Bed by 10pm[/FONT][/COLOR]
[*][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Online gaming and/or chatting[/FONT][/COLOR]
[*][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Dungeons and Dragons[/FONT][/COLOR]
[*][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Going out (bar, movie, restaurant, etc...) with friends[/FONT][/COLOR]
[*][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Going out by yourself[/FONT][/COLOR]
[*][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Going out with a significant other[/FONT][/COLOR]
[*][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Playing by yourself :p[/FONT][/COLOR]
[*][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]A good book[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/LIST]
```


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2015)

ico said:


> someone shared this again with me.



It's 2009 again.

Where is Maximum Demon ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/a287f5ee0b.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's 2009 again.
> 
> Where is Maximum Demon ?


He loved Genelia D'souza, didn't he?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 1, 2015)

omg didn't expect to be so nerdy
94% - Supreme Nerd
well, at last not nerdiest here, next on to the stoopid test


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/b4568125ed.gif


----------



## $hadow (Jan 1, 2015)

I got 82


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

Im not posting mine :/


----------



## Anorion (Jan 1, 2015)

^too low or too high?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/0ba126b2f4.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^too low or too high?



too high but less than yours 
IMO, the average indian teen is much much more intelligent as compared to the average USA teen.. This is what gives us the high score even though technically, we arent "nerds" .. most of the questions in there can be answered by any average class 8 + student..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/bfcfa5649e.gif


> Supreme Nerd. Apply for a professorship at MIT now!!!.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/416f775098.gif

- - - Updated - - -

Got this score after I cheated on some questions
*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/9df5e10593.gif


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2015)

ico said:


> He loved Genelia D'souza, didn't he?



Yeah, remember that.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine is the lowest till now. lol...never thought so.


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> *www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/9df5e10593.gif


Did NSA/CIA/FBI/CBI/ISI/S.H.E.I.L.D/Sector 7/MI6 contact you?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 1, 2015)

Overall, you scored as follows:


*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15083&d=1420125620

*0% scored higher (more nerdy),
0% scored the same, and
100% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

All hail the monstrous nerd. You are by far the SUPREME NERD GOD!!!*


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/0ba126b2f4.gif





ico said:


> Mine is the lowest till now. lol...never thought so.



i beat u.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Did NSA/CIA/FBI/CBI/ISI/S.H.E.I.L.D/Sector 7/MI6 contact you?



they cant track me

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> i beat u.



YOU CAN CHEAT TO MAKE IT LOOK LOWER


----------



## icebags (Jan 2, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/a9316c49e5.gif

what is a nerd btw ? brainy/ dumby or something weird ?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 2, 2015)

icebags said:


> *www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/a9316c49e5.gif
> 
> what is a nerd btw ? brainy/ dumby or something weird ?


*media.urbandictionary.com/image/page/nerd-46422.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jan 2, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> *media.urbandictionary.com/image/page/nerd-46422.jpg



thanks, ur foto is very much self explanatory, and i must say my condition resembles much with the foto, except the physical condition of the person and a bit of this and that. 

btw, is that ur pic ?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 2, 2015)

icebags said:


> btw, is that ur pic ?


Are you stupid ? 
Does it look like a girl ? Uhuhuhuhuuhuhuh


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 2, 2015)

Got 60.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 2, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/9df5e10593.gif


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 2, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> <a href="*www.nerdtests.com/ft_nq.php">
> <img src="*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/9df5e10593.gif" alt="I am nerdier than 100% of all people. Are you a nerd? Click here to take the Nerd Test, get nerdy images and jokes, and write on the nerd forum!"></a>


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> <a rel="nofollow" href="*www.nerdtests.com/ft_nq.php">
> <img src="*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/9df5e10593.gif" alt="I am nerdier than 100% of all people. Are you a nerd? Click here to take the Nerd Test, get nerdy images and jokes, and write on the nerd forum!"></a>




no, you're not.

you've infact, FAILED.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 2, 2015)

ico said:


> no, you're not.
> 
> you've infact, FAILED.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 2, 2015)

like i didn't noticed it  *www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/9df5e10593.gif

was in hurry


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 2, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/38a0b92382.gif
i cheated again XD ,lets see if you can get 0


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/d465e6e1ed.gif


----------



## ratul (Jan 2, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/5ff9020d2a.gif


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 3, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/5ff9020d2a.gif


----------



## Anorion (Jan 3, 2015)

so anyone has a HP graphic calculator? anyone drew stuff on it?


----------



## icebags (Jan 3, 2015)

^ i said i dont have it, but it would be a pretty thing to have. apparently some nerdy ppl in this thread already have those in their inventory.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2015)

WTF... I thought I wasn't "that" nerd!

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/7532d17e56.gif

- - - Updated - - -

Ok, this is better:

*www.nerdtests.com/images/badge/nt2/fdaefd6322e9238e.png


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 5, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/badge/nt2/54aa1807109b2330.png


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/tRkx3kQ.gif

Well, I have no life.

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/fOWQGPr.png


----------



## sharang (Jan 6, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/7532d17e56.gif


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/badge/nt2/550f4106b56d16c4.png

ForeverAlone


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ForeverAlone



What?
Girls love geeky nerds


Spoiler



when their computers aren't turning on


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

exactly, just use and throw.. like a ball point pen


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> What?
> Girls love geeky nerds
> 
> 
> ...



Come on man it is partially true.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 7, 2015)

^^


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2015)

*www.quickmeme.com/img/ce/ce8445bf340ed36b73e036e8bfcdc4c2234c870f3b33c7f0c3cb0c81123243ee.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

Is C+ a new language ? :S


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Is C+ a new language ? :S


There's a language too..

*ABCL/c+*

_ABCL/c+_ is an object-oriented concurrent language, a variant of ABCL/1 based on C instead of Lisp. This language is often referred of as C+, but must not be mistaken for C or C++. C+ was created by professor Akinori Yonezawa, winner of the Dahl-Nygaard Prize in 2008. The Dahl-Nygaard Prize is the world’s most prestigious prize in the field of object-orientation.

Actor-Based Concurrent Language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Is C+ a new language ? :S



for the pic, *C+* is a grade


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 8, 2015)

82  
Took the 2nd test. Still holding the high nerd title


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Is C+ a new language ? :S



That was a test. Instead of the A+ girls, you focused on C+.
You passed.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 11, 2015)

*www.nerdtests.com/images/ft/nq/cc7260ae62.gif 

Well, thats pretty obvious from my posts

- - - Updated - - -

the second Nerd test was too long, and had questions really catered to Muricans (da fuq Jeopardy) so didnt care to complete it


----------

